# Black and Yellow streaks...



## nickbailey (Apr 21, 2007)

I just chopped some of the maple wood that I have around back.  But in soem of the pieces I noticed some yellowish and black lines or streaks in it.  Any ideas?  Is it ok to use?


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 21, 2007)

i dont know exactly what they are but i use to use them the same way and am still alive..lol

i use to get those streaks all the time when i cut up sugar maple in northern ontario


----------



## nickbailey (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah thats where I live, so chances are its the same thing.  The wood still smells nice, jsut didn't want to screw it up any.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 21, 2007)

i actually think that the wood streaks are mineral deposits


----------

